
Tesla 'close' to level 5 autonomous driving technology, Musk says - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-autonomous/tesla-very-close-to-level-5-autonomous-driving-technology-musk-says-idUSKBN24A0HE
======
LandR
Hasn't Musk been saying this for a while, one of his pitches for why you
should buy a Model 3 was that it would soon be able to operate as an
independant taxi...

At this point I just ignore what Musk says about Tesla autopilot.

I don't see them having it this year. Or next.

